
Microsoft a "Bunch of Clueless Idiots," Says Danger Source - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chris-dannen/techwatch/microsoft-sidekick-team-bunch-clueless-idiots
======
afed
This just links to an article that was already posted.

